# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Thanh lý con máy.....

## Long Tran

Mua nó về chế đồ mà Ko có time,vứt xó 3 năm nay giờ mới lục ra,bác nào quan tâm thì inbox hay alo em 0907725116
Ko thì bác nào quan tâm món nào em cho bung luôn,có bàn từ cơ,ray bi x,mang cá y,z ,em nó nặng 220 kg
Nay cần ch ra đi cho rộng nhà để nhường chỗ cho mấy em tiện mini sắp đổ bộ về
Bác nào hốt trọn em xin ủng hộ 1 chai để diễn đàn cho anh em có đât diễn ạ 
Thank's các bác
Em quên mất trước mua em nó 6 chai
Giờ bác nào thích thì em gửi
Bác nào thấy chát cứ ra giá,đc em cho đi luôn,thuận mua vừa bán ha !
Em trong sài gòn
40 nguyễn ảnh thủ xã thới tam thôn hóc môn

----------


## Khoa C3

Dẹo hết cả cổ.

----------

Mãi Chờ

----------


## Long Tran

> Dẹo hết cả cổ.


Sr các bác em Ko để ý,chụp bằng dt chưa chỉnh sửa nên Ko nghĩ tới mấy bác ngồi bàn

----------


## Long Tran

Tình hình là có gạch tùm lum quăng vào mobile em,khi nào có money thì như đã viết ở trên em ủng hộ diễn đàn 1 chai để anh em có đất diễn
Vui lòng cho biết stk đc Ko admin
Khi nào nhận đc thì cũng comment lên cho ae biết ha !

----------


## Long Tran

Up cái nào,gạch đá đâu hết rồi nhỉ ?em vẫn đợi chờ

----------


## thuyên1982

bác fix mạnh đi em lên vác về để thêm vài năm nữa há há.

----------


## Long Tran

> bác fix mạnh đi em lên vác về để thêm vài năm nữa há há.


Giao lưu con máy đi bác,bác fix mạnh con của bác em fix con em hehe

----------


## thuyên1982

he he giờ thì không pán không pán

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em chỉ khoái mỗi cái bàn từ mà ko biết có sử dụng ngon lành ko, bắt lên máy khoan hay làm đồ nhỏ nhỏ nên cũng tiện lợi  :Big Grin: . Bàn từ ngoài bãi ko thiếu nhưng em thích cái gạt tay cho nhanh, khỏi tốn điện hehe. Xé lẻ dc thì bác chủ inbox em cái giá đẹp đẹp nhá  :Big Grin:

----------


## Long Tran

> Hehe em chỉ khoái mỗi cái bàn từ mà ko biết có sử dụng ngon lành ko, bắt lên máy khoan hay làm đồ nhỏ nhỏ nên cũng tiện lợi . Bàn từ ngoài bãi ko thiếu nhưng em thích cái gạt tay cho nhanh, khỏi tốn điện hehe. Xé lẻ dc thì bác chủ inbox em cái giá đẹp đẹp nhá


Có 3 cái bản từ cơ mới sưu tầm đc,kích thước 120*250 dầy 40 mm
1 cái có bẻ độ đc,bác nào quan tâm alo em ?

----------

hung1706, Mr.L

----------


## hung1706

hehe bác cho anh em xin ít hình, và giá luôn đi ạ, dc thì em hốt lun ợ, em ở SG nên gọn lẹ lắm  :Big Grin:

----------


## Long Tran

cái hình bác xem trên con máy mài luôn cũng dc,bác ở sg thì 1,7 tr dc hem,còn hình 3 con kia em chưa chụp dc

----------


## Long Tran

mấy con này bác nào sài dc ko ?

----------


## mr.hung.corp

> mấy con này bác nào sài dc ko ?


con máy tiện mini kia bán thế nào bác nhỉ? "mr.hung.corp@gmail.com" tks

----------


## Long Tran

Con mini Nga bán rồi bác.có đợt sau này mình sẽ để dành cho ha !

----------


## Long Tran

Còn mấy rác này nữa !

----------


## Tuancoi

Em đặt cọc cục sắt này. Tuấn còi ở Đà Nẵng đã điện cho bác lúc 2h15. sdt:0915.611.729

----------


## Long Tran

OK bác tuấn
Bàn từ cơ 100* 300
125*250

----------


## CKD

Bàn từ nhỏ giá thế nào thế bác, inbox cho mình cái nhé.

----------


## Tuancoi

> OK bác tuấn
> Bàn từ cơ 100* 300
> 125*250


chiều nay phải chuyển mấy cái khoan pin nên chưa gửi tiền cho bác đc, thứ 2 sẽ chuyển tiền cho bác.

----------


## Long Tran

> Bàn từ nhỏ giá thế nào thế bác, inbox cho mình cái nhé.


1,7 tr bác!

----------


## Tuancoi

> chiều nay phải chuyển mấy cái khoan pin nên chưa gửi tiền cho bác đc, thứ 2 sẽ chuyển tiền cho bác.


Đã chuyển tiền lúc sáng rùi bác nhé

----------


## Long Tran

Đã nhận lúa của bác
Bác gọi nhà xe kiểm tra dùm ha !

----------


## Tuancoi

> Đã nhận lúa của bác
> Bác gọi nhà xe kiểm tra dùm ha !


Gọi cho sdt cua nha xe cả buổi chiều đều ò,í,e, " thuê bao quý khách vừa gọi...." vào bến xe Đà Nẵng tìm thì mấy bác xe ôm nói đó là xe "dù" ko vào bến..Mai bác hỏi giúp em nó đã về đến Đà Nẵng chưa và đậu ở bến cóc nào nhé.

----------


## Tuancoi

> Gọi cho sdt cua nha xe cả buổi chiều đều ò,í,e, " thuê bao quý khách vừa gọi...." vào bến xe Đà Nẵng tìm thì mấy bác xe ôm nói đó là xe "dù" ko vào bến..Mai bác hỏi giúp em nó đã về đến Đà Nẵng chưa và đậu ở bến cóc nào nhé.


Đến giờ này mà nhà xe đó vẫn chưa gọi điện lại, chủ thớt kiểm tra lại nhà xe giúp nhé. Hồi Hộp quá!

----------


## Tuancoi

Em tim thấy cái xe Đồng Đào đó rùi bác nhé. Nhưng vẫn chưa lấy đc hàng. Nó bị hỏng dọc đường nên đi từ trong đó ra Đà Nẵng hết 3 ngày. Chủ xe khóa máy, sáng mai chắc bác tài sẽ gọi lấy hàng. Hết hồi hộp. He he

----------


## Tuancoi

Em tim thấy cái xe Đồng Đào đó rùi bác nhé. Nhưng vẫn chưa lấy đc hàng. Nó bị hỏng dọc đường nên đi từ trong đó ra Đà Nẵng hết 3 ngày. Chủ xe khóa máy, sáng mai chắc bác tài sẽ gọi lấy hàng. Hết hồi hộp. He he

----------


## Long Tran

> Em tim thấy cái xe Đồng Đào đó rùi bác nhé. Nhưng vẫn chưa lấy đc hàng. Nó bị hỏng dọc đường nên đi từ trong đó ra Đà Nẵng hết 3 ngày. Chủ xe khóa máy, sáng mai chắc bác tài sẽ gọi lấy hàng. Hết hồi hộp. He he


Bác thông cảm,lần sau cạch Ko dám gửi xe cùi nữa,cứ tưởng trong bến xe miền đông là OK chứ,chưa có kinh nghiệm nơ vậy,

----------


## Tuancoi

lùng tìm 2 ngày trời cuối cùng cũng lấy được hàng, 
đêm hôm trước: hai bác xe ôm báo cho mình xe đã về và chổ đậu tìm đến nơi thì xe vắng bong người. ko 1 số điện thoại, hỏi bác bảo vệ thì xe này ít vào bãi

chiều hôm nay đã tìm được số đt:


Chiều náy xém oánh lộn với thằng cha chủ xe, hắn bị bệnh gut và khớp đi không nổi mà cứ nói là dỡ dọng Đại ca xã hội đen để nhẹ 1 cái là lão qua đời luôn thì khổ,hỏi chuyện cả bãi xe đều nói lão sắp giải nghệ để về an dưỡng với ông bà (U hơn 60 rùi). Lúc đầu điện thoai hỏi hàng thì hắn nói có người lấy rồi,  khi nói rắn với hắn thì hắn nói lấy hàng thì cầm theo 100K ko thi dẹp, khi lên bến xe gặp hắn thì mình hù hắn cầm tờ 100K mình nói : " ông suy nghĩ kỹ chưa, vào trong đó thằng đó nó sẽ tìm ông nói chuyện....) vậy mà hắn vẫn lấy như thường. chắc là chuyến cuối để giải nghệ rùi đây. Thôi nói vui cho các bạn rút kinh nghiệm, mình gửi xe Phuong Trang còn mệt lên, mệt xuống huốn gì là mấy cái xe dù bén cóc...Thanks!

----------


## itanium7000

Chủ xe nó còn có đám đệ tử nữa đó bác ơi.

----------


## Tuancoi

> Chủ xe nó còn có đám đệ tử nữa đó bác ơi.


Ở Đà Nẵng. không sợ đám đệ tử,chỉ sợ đám ăn hôi đang đánh bài trong bãi thui. mình gân cổ chửi lộn với lão gần 15phut là tụi nó bu quanh, như rùi bui 2 đống phân đang nóng hổi liền

----------

